# Deadwood, South Dakota Photo Walk



## chadsdphoto (May 25, 2009)

Deadwood, South Dakota will be the site of one Scott Kelby's Second Annual Worldwide Photo Walks on Saturday, July 18 and I will be hosting it. This is a free social gathering of photographers who want to explore the historic architecture and interesting character of Deadwood and compare images.
To sign up for the Deadwood Photo Walk or learn more, click http://worldwidephotowalk.com/deadwood--south-dakota-sd-usa/


----------

